# A lifetime supply of a whole lot of stuff, I'm just not sure what it all is.



## jung4g (Oct 2, 2017)

So like you've seen a few times on here, I'm the fortunate recipient of a collection of machine tools.

Here's the quick version, I've been wanting to get a lathe and mill for years and was literally going to order one in the evening of a Friday a few weeks ago. My mom called and said, "I just told your aunt you ordered a Lathe and she says, "WHY?! He can have mine if he can move it.". Thankfully, I hadn't yet hit COMPLETE PURCHASE on the Precision Matthews site and called my aunt. She says, "you can have the lathe IF you take the Mill, too. The one other condition is that if we ever need a part made, you make it."

I haven't been able to move the machines yet, but I'm getting an Enco 12x37 Gap Bed Belt Driven Lathe built in 1989, model 110-2035 (similar to a Grizzly G9249) And a Clausing 8520 Knee Mill.

Score, right? They were my uncle's, who used them daily for many years until he passed 18 months ago, and took good care of his stuff.

So part of the deal is that I clear out all of the tooling that goes with them, a heavy burden (I know, poor me...), but one I'm will to concede to. Last Saturday, my cousin and I got together, first at his shop to take what he'd moved by accident and then to my aunt's to sort through the rest. 40 years of a guy that collected a lot of things, and bartered for lots and lots and lots of stuff.

I drive a 2004 Tahoe and by the time we said good enough for 1 day, the steering felt vague from all of the weight in the back of the truck.

Ok, so some of the stuff I knew what it was, some I didn't. But anything that might be able to be used for the Lathe and Mill my cousin pushed across the table and said take it.

*Some highlights:
Metrology*
Starrett:
-199 level
-98-8 level (broken glass vial)
-224 0-4" Micrometer Set
-C359 Angle Set
-120 Caliper - 12"
-Last Word Indicator Set

Brown and Sharpe Micrometer 0-1" No 8

Mitutoyo
-Depth Gauge Set
0-1" Digital Micrometer

Several other random indicators, bases, calipers, thread gauges, radius gauges, feelers, etc. Some Starret, some junk.
 He literally had drawers of measurement tools on a cart that turned out be used as a shelf...
That was really a surface plate! It's about 24" square, and in need of some love, but still, kind of cool.
And several more things I probably haven't figured out yet.

*Lathe Stuff*
Quick Change Tool Post with 6 tool holders
2 Knurling tools, one with 3 sets on it, one with just a pair of rollers.
Several chucks (Two 3-Jaw and three 4-jaw) some ready for the 2 1/4-8TPI Spindle, others not.
Several Faceplates from about 4-10"
Lathe Dogs
Dead Centers
Live Centers
Boring bars
steady rest
Several Drill Chucks (including 2 nice Albrechts)
Box upon box of tooling, some brazed, some HSS, and some inserts and holders. Literally hundreds of pieces.
But my favorite piece of all from that very nice collection:
*Holdridge Model 3D Radii Cutter Set in a cool wood case!*

*Mill Stuff*
Collet Sets (5c and others?)
End mills (like 50 brand new 1/2" 4 Flute Double Sided End Mills and 100+ other random ones)
Ball End
Roughing
Radius
Keyway Cutters
Dove Tail
Center Drills
Reamers
Taps
Dies
Dividing Head
Swivel Base (but no Vise)
Clapping Set
Drill Stops
Transfer Punches

*Misc*
1/2 and 5/8" parallel tube expanders for making boilers

So from all that (and that's just off the top of my head), there is a ton of good stuff to get me started, but there are box upon boxes of random things I don't know what they are.

If you eye anything up in the pics that you want more or better pics of, let me know. I'm spreading it all out over severals tables in a warehouse at work to be able to take inventory and figure out what I need and what I don't. I really don't want to just keep stuff that my wife/kids will have to sort through in 40-50 years.

As I go through, I'll likely post specific items with closeups and questions to figure this all out.  







What are these??


And these?












Top Right are what? Tapered inserts, kind of like collets?







1/2" 4 Flute End Mills!! A Whole Box of just those.


----------



## Alan H. (Oct 2, 2017)

Congratulations - what a deal!  

Now onto  some heavy lifting.  You are going to need to get you a HF engine lift for sure.


----------



## larry4406 (Oct 2, 2017)

Wow! Sorry for your uncle’s passing. Put them to good use.


----------



## .LMS. (Oct 2, 2017)

Man, the suckage factor here is astronomical!


----------



## richl (Oct 2, 2017)

If you don't plan on passing away for another 40-50 years, I'd keep all of it. Only would get rid of stuff if I had no room for it.
Your uncle and his wife did you a big time solid!!!! You just got a lifetime of tool collecting in just a blink of an eye...


----------



## benmychree (Oct 2, 2017)

Beware! Such a stash as that nears critical mass --- it may attract much more stuff, I rather guarantee it.


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 2, 2017)

The first two ??? boxes are mostly machinable emergency collets, cut to fit.
The tapered things with the slits are either drill holders or tap holders, or both.  You can tell by looking deep into the round holes at the fat end.  If it is round all the way down, it is a drill  holder.  If it transitions from round to square, it is a tap holder.  You install the tap or drill by hand and then tap the whole thing on the point end with a dead blow hammer into a Morse taper socket.  If they are not damaged, rusty, or oily they will hold the drill or tap tightly by friction while they work.  Sizes are usually written on the sides as well.  The ones I have are branded Scully-Jones.

Great score on the complete machine shop hand me down!  Think of your uncle and thank him every time you use one of those tools.  Pay it forward when it is your turn.  I really do not see much there that I would not be keeping.  Make sure you know what everything is and what it is for and how to use it before considering getting rid of it.  You may be sorry later otherwise.


----------



## jung4g (Oct 2, 2017)

larry4406 said:


> Wow! Sorry for your uncle’s passing. Put them to good use.



Appreciate that a lot. While the stuff is really neat, it's knowing it was his and that he built lots of cool stuff with it is what's cool. I plan to take care of it, use it, and pass it on to one of my kids someday. 

One of the coolest pieces my cousin kept was a anvil from the family farm that my great great grandpa bought and it has been used since. Lots of "character" in that piece. 

Thanks for the advice and direction so far. I arranged for a buddy to come take a look in the next week or so to help sort through. He's in school for machining, so probably won't know it all, but he should know more than I do.


----------



## brino (Oct 2, 2017)

There is a multi-wheel knurling tool hiding in there too.....


----------



## richl (Oct 2, 2017)

Nice score! I looked at it briefly, never saw anything like it so it did not register... nice. I'm liking this gentleman more and more, if his tools are any indication he had a lot of things to share.


----------



## eeler1 (Oct 2, 2017)

Dang!!  I'm calling my aunt right now and tell her I'm buying a lathe!!

Don't know what the relationship was, but I keep a few things around that I'll never use because they belonged or were made by my grandpa or uncle.  Keep those keepsakes, keep whatever else you think you need for the kind of work you are doing.  Sell the rest, take auntie to lunch.

And  condolences and congratulations!!


----------



## killswitch505 (Oct 3, 2017)

Good lord man that's one heck of a haul!!!!


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 3, 2017)

I really hope to find the right person(s) to pass my stuff to when I fade or pass on.  And no, I am not starting a list of volunteers at this time...


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 3, 2017)

Sorry for the loss of your uncle. Glad his stuff went to someone who can use it though.
I have no idea who my stuff will go to. My wife knows nothing about what anything is worth so it will probably all get sold for next to nothing if it is up to her.


----------



## jung4g (Oct 3, 2017)

As much as I hope my kids want to hold onto some of this stuff, consider that of my uncle's fairly large family and close friends that are as good as family, I'm the only one of those that both wants and will use this stuff. I think it's going to be hard to find good homes going forward. To kids these days, making something is drawing it in a computer and hitting print. 

Hopefully my perspective from being in the suburbs is just missing the people that appreciate this stuff. 

On my to-do list for a long time has been making an inventory of my tools, for 3 purposes: 1 - getting organized, 2 - itemized insurance policy, 3 - for my wife's sake if anything happens to me. 

We've all heard the joke "My greatest fear is that when I die, my wife will sell my tools for what I told her I paid for them", but really it's that some great stuff doesn't just get thrown away because going through it all and trying to figure it out is too overwhelming.


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 3, 2017)

jung4g said:


> As much as I hope my kids want to hold onto some of this stuff, consider that of my uncle's fairly large family and close friends that are as good as family, I'm the only one of those that both wants and will use this stuff. I think it's going to be hard to find good homes going forward. To kids these days, making something is drawing it in a computer and hitting print.



Unfortunately true. My son wants a 3d printer to play with. I understand, I tinker w/old tools and just enjoy building and tinkering.
While it's different, and we don't appreciate it. At least he is curious.
And there's an upside. I didn't push him to my generations music, yet he found it when he was young and liked it. There's hope.. not much, but there's hope. Funny, but I listen to his generations Alternative Rock.. so it's a give and take.


----------



## jung4g (Oct 3, 2017)

Sorted through it all a bit more today, and started putting it all in to a bunch of organizers I got from HF. Found several things I'm at a loss for identifying:

Looks new and is cool, but not sure what I'd use it for. 




Drill bit guides of sorts? 



Some sort of scale for 0-10 grams, but I'm not sure how that would be used... 



What's a Grind Parallel? 



Maybe handles for something on the left? The things on the bottom right have collars and super fine threads... 



And this looks cool, but I'm not sure what it's for...


----------



## francist (Oct 3, 2017)

Second from the top on the left hand side is a hollow chisel mortising cutter. An old-style auger bit slides inside and is driven by the quill while downward pressure forces the square part of the tool into the work. The auger bit drills and excavates the wood, the square chisel cuts the corners forming a square mortise. It's a woodworking tool, not machinist.

-frank


----------



## jung4g (Oct 3, 2017)

And here are some highlights:
Holdridge Model 3D Radii Cutter



A bunch of odd taps and dies, several are LH and even a 1/2" NPT tap:





The QCTP and holders: Anyone recognize these so I can know what to buy if I want more?  




Mitutoyo Digital Calipers 0-1 and 1-2:



Lufkin inside mic set? 



Mitutoyo Blade Micrometers


----------



## neshkoro (Oct 3, 2017)

1&2 is a shaft coupling for coupling two shafts together like a motor and something it will drive. Similar to a Love Joy coupling. 
5 is a gram force gage. 
7 looks like plug gages. 
8 looks like a draw bad for collets in a lathe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jung4g (Oct 3, 2017)

neshkoro said:


> 8 looks like a draw bad for collets in a lathe.



That would make sense... I bet that would work with the silver part in the middle of this:



And these:




That'd be pretty cool. 

I'll have to go back to the warehouse for a test fit in a bit.


----------



## AGCB97 (Oct 3, 2017)

jung4g said:


> To kids these days, making something is drawing it in a computer and hitting print



I agree but I have 3 grandsons whose favorite classes are woodworking, welding and mechanics. One even looks for stuff to buy that he can fix up and sell. First time I heard the word "flip".

All seniors in high school


----------



## jung4g (Oct 3, 2017)

Spot on for the draw bar ID. That's pretty cool.


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 3, 2017)

Billh50 said:


> Sorry for the loss of your uncle. Glad his stuff went to someone who can use it though.
> I have no idea who my stuff will go to. My wife knows nothing about what anything is worth so it will probably all get sold for next to nothing if it is up to her.


My wife will throw most just to be rid of it. Has know idea the value but hates when I buy something even when I sell for a total of $800. On an item I paid $50. For . She only lives for money in the bank my shop is my bank. More money made there then interest in a bank.


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 3, 2017)

From what I see everything's in good usable condition. The only thing I'd do is maybe share some tooling bits or endmills . But get rid of nothing he set you up very well.


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 4, 2017)

jung4g said:


> And this looks cool, but I'm not sure what it's for...


Hand wheel collet closer.  The other piece next to it goes in the lathe spindle taper.
I recently posted one I built:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/hand-wheel-collet-closer-build.62278/


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 4, 2017)

jung4g said:


> And these:


Emergency collets, soft and machinable for custom work holding.


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 4, 2017)

Get us some numbers off the quick change tool post and holders.  It is difficult to see what size they are.


----------



## MikeWi (Oct 4, 2017)

jung4g said:


> What's a Grind Parallel?
> View attachment 243271



I'm pretty sure that's a cutter for single point threading.  That's an instruction to grind parallel to the lines when you grind the top to get a fresh cutting edge.  Needs a holder for it.


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 4, 2017)

jung4g said:


>



The one on the left is clearly a woodworking tool. It's for cutting mortices or square holes. A auger type bit goes in the middle an does the hole drilling and the piece here cuts the edges square.
The right one appears to be a different type model but he same, but looks broken.


----------



## waynecuefix (Oct 5, 2017)

jung4g said:


> So like you've seen a few times on here, I'm the fortunate recipient of a collection of machine tools.
> 
> Here's the quick version, QUOTE]



You are very fortunate and your uncle would be very proud that his equipment was being passed to someone in the family with the interest to put them to use again.


----------



## Sblack (Oct 27, 2017)

what this demonstrates clearly is that buying the machines is just the beginning. Your uncle spent a lifetime acquiring everything else. You never stop - you either buy it or make it. Keep everything. Don't get rid of anything. Eventually you will learn more and more and realize what you have. BTW, look at the price of a HOldridge radius cutting tool on ebay. When you regain consciousness....  When I got my lathe, I had nothing. I would not have known what any of that stuff was. Now I know what pretty much all of it is. So it will take time. Those of us who have been around are looking at this and our jaws are on the floor. We are either trying to figure out how to become your best friend or how to arrange for you to have a tragic accident


----------



## jung4g (Oct 29, 2017)

So I finally picked up the machines yesterday after spending an afternoon getting them prepped, bringing a trailer over, buying some equipment and borrowing plenty more. 

To move the lathe, I bought a heavy duty cart off Amazon. I know it might not look up to the task, but it worked perfectly. I can easily move the lathe by myself with it. 

To pick the lathe up, I borrowed a heavy duty engine hoist from the shop my brother-in-law works at. It's a beast of a hoist, and didn't blink at the weight of the lathe. With 3 guys, one running the hoist, one stabilizing the lathe as it's back heavy from the motor, and one moving the old cabinet out and the above cart into play, it went very smoothly. 

We loaded it into the trailer on the cart and just strapped the whole thing into place. 

I used two lifting straps to support the lathe, one wrapped around the casting base under the spindle and snaked up through the ways in the bed and one double wrapped around the bed and noosed up through the ways again. With the tailstock and carriage at the far end of the bed, this was pretty balanced side to side and didn't take too much effort to balance front to back with a guy holding on at the motor. The only thing I removed from the lathe to move it was the chuck. 





The 8520 mill was even easier to move. After a quick brushing off, I covered the table with painters tape for a touch of protection even though it isn't in the best shape. After unscrewing the power switch from the column, we removed the upper assembly. Two guys can easily pick that up and set it out of the way (to preface that, I'm a built 6'1" 230lbs and 34 years old and could actually do it by myself, but I had help, so why not). 

After removing the top, I just manhandled the rest as one unit out from the wall so I could put an appliance dolly under from the back side. I strapped the mill to the dolly and can easily roll it around like that. I was under the impression these machines were much heavier than this, but with the right tools, it wasn't a bit deal at all to move them. I'm very glad I didn't pay the $1000 asking price from the machinery moving company to load these up and move them 17 miles. 






I need to go through the rest of the accessories that I picked up yesterday as well, but some of the highlights were a rotary table for the mill, a Peerless Jeweler's lathe with lots of accessories, several more chucks, and a old, crude chain driven power drive for the mill. Not likely something I'll incorporate, but kind of cool.

The garage isn't totally ready for these, but i've got 90% of the insulation done, 100% of the electrical (I went from 7x 120v outlets to 48 outlets plus 4x 220v), and most of the junk out of the way. Another week or two of tinkering and should have the machines in place and wired up.


----------



## jung4g (Oct 30, 2017)

I’ve spent a few hours each of the last few nights cleaning the machines and get oil onto all of the various surfaces. 

I could see where a power drive for the X axis of the Mill would be needed, after a handful of full travel moves, my arm was feeling it.

Got the lathe off the cart and onto a 60” Husky Mobile Work Bench. Now I know this isn’t an ideal home for a Lathe, but I talked to the engineer who designed it and it’s got a 2200 lb rating, weighs over 400lbs itself, and has 6 heavy duty casters on it. Height is a bit high, but for my not stellar eyesight, the ability to see the smaller parts I’ll usually be doing and keeping the controls out of reach for my 3 little ones, this seems reasonable.


----------



## killswitch505 (Oct 30, 2017)

Man I keep coming back to this thread!!!! I know It’s mixed bag on how you acquired the machines and tooling but your uncle saved you 10s of thousands of dollars and I’m sure he’d be super stoked that it’s going to a good home, to a good use let alone to a family member. I’ve only started taking this hobby seriously sense January and I would have to say I’ve 10 grand into it with no end in sight. Jesus prolly a heck of a lot more if you count all the stuff I’ve had to buy as a direct result of this hobby stocks, scopes rifles, reloading dies, powder, gun cases thank the lord I’m not married!!!!!! I’m not sure how I would justify this addiction to someone


----------

